
Twitter CEO Dick Costolo calls SOPA blackouts "foolish" - sequoia
https://twitter.com/#!/dickc/status/159014296616058880
======
pasbesoin
Well, this post has sunk so far that it won't get attention, but maybe it's
time to godaddy Twitter -- or at least, and another HN comment pointed out,
"Dickbar Dick".

